# اسعار المواد الخام للمنظفات وافضل اماكن البيع لها



## خير صديق (18 يناير 2013)

ياريت الاخوه الزملاء والمتخصصين يضيفوا سعر خامات المنظفات سواء سلفونيك شفاف او عادى او صودا او سليكات او تايلوز ...........................الخ وكذلك مصضادر الحصول عليها ولكم جزيل الشكر .


----------



## خير صديق (18 يناير 2013)

اولا هبدا بنفسى :
انا بشتغل بسلفونيك الثلاثيه الشفاف وبجيبه من عند محل ب 550 جنيه للجمدلنه 62 كيل صافى \
وبجيب الصودا السائله ب 180 جنيه للجمدانه 
والسليكات ب 150 جنيه
والتايلوز 50 جنيه
والتكسابون ب 18 جنيه
والمهم ان الاسعار غلت كمان اليومين دول ولسه ما اشتريتش خامات ومش عارف هتكون بقد ايه 
اتمنى من اصحاب الخبره افادتنا فى الاسعار وافضل الخامات واسعارها 
يعنى فى نظرى ان تداول الاسعار شى جميل وخاصه للمبتدئين ذى علشان ما يندحكش عليهم


----------



## السى اتش (19 يناير 2013)

*الأسعار غير مستقرة ومرتبطة بحركة التداول والعرض والطلب وما قدمته سيادتك يعد مؤشر.
أما عن أفضل الأماكن فهى كذلك مرتبطة بالمكان الذى تعيش فيه لتتمكن من حساب تكلفة النقل. فقد يكون هناك سعر مناسب لك جداً إلا أنه بحسابك لتكلفة النقل يكون غير مجزى.
لك الشكر​*


----------



## خير صديق (19 يناير 2013)

انا بشكرك الف شكر اول واحد يعبرنى فى هذا المتدى الجميل مش عارف اشكرك اذاى بس القصد ان الكل بيخفى الاسعار وكانه فيه صبابيه والمشكله ان مش عارف اصل الحاجات من المصدر كام وهل بينحك علينا ولا لاء كدا يعنى وعموما شكرا جزيلا


----------



## إبراهيم حمدى (9 فبراير 2013)

*الدال على الخير..................... كفاعلة 
ياريت حد يدلنا على الأماكن للشراء وكل واحد يعرف الأنسب له
شااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكرين*


----------



## خالد هاوى كيميا (17 فبراير 2013)

ممكن اماكن بيعها بالاسكندرية


----------



## goky_8 (18 فبراير 2013)

انا بشتغل في توريد الخامات ودي اخر الاسعار اللي انا ببيع بيها 
السلفونيك الشفاف ثلاثيه =550
الصودا =200 ولو اي حد يحب يعرف اي سعر خامات ممكن اساعد واكون سعيد لو قدرت افيد


----------



## خالد هاوى كيميا (18 فبراير 2013)

goky_8 قال:


> انا بشتغل في توريد الخامات ودي اخر الاسعار اللي انا ببيع بيها
> السلفونيك الشفاف ثلاثيه =550
> الصودا =200 ولو اي حد يحب يعرف اي سعر خامات ممكن اساعد واكون سعيد لو قدرت افيد




الصودا دى سايلة طبعا مش كدة ؟؟
وهل انت من الاسكندرية ؟؟


----------



## goky_8 (19 فبراير 2013)

الصودا سائله وانا من القاهره ولدي جميع انواع الخامات


----------



## ahmed abo forn (28 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
كل الشكر للمنتدى الرائع و ادارته المتميزة و اعضائة الافاضل 
و من اجل التميز فى مجال صناعة الصابون اقدم لكم حامض السلفونيك الشفاف الدمجانة 62 كيلو صافى ب 535 للكميات الصغيرة و 530 للكميات و بالتوصيل 
و الجودة تحدى لكل السلفونيك الشفاف فى السوق و وجود عينات متاحة و الشراء بعد التجربة


----------



## mido_lordship (28 فبراير 2013)

اريد سعر التكسابون السعودي والالماني

ولو حد اشتغل ب السعودي يقولنا رايه لاني مجربتوش قبل كده


----------



## spotcolor (14 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الى الأخوة المصنعين والخبراء في سوريا
هل يمكن معرفة الأسعار في سوريا واين تباع 
وشكرا


----------



## goky_8 (21 مارس 2013)

ممكن اعرف نوع السلفونيك وازاي ممكن نتواصل ونتعامل مع بعض وهل يوجد خامات اخري واين مكانك


----------



## goky_8 (21 مارس 2013)

ahmed abo forn قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
> كل الشكر للمنتدى الرائع و ادارته المتميزة و اعضائة الافاضل
> و من اجل التميز فى مجال صناعة الصابون اقدم لكم حامض السلفونيك الشفاف الدمجانة 62 كيلو صافى ب 535 للكميات الصغيرة و 530 للكميات و بالتوصيل
> و الجودة تحدى لكل السلفونيك الشفاف فى السوق و وجود عينات متاحة و الشراء بعد التجربة


ممكن اعرف نوع السلفونيك وازاي ممكن نتواصل ونتعامل مع بعض وهل يوجد خامات اخري واين مكانك​


----------



## خير صديق (23 مارس 2013)

*بورصه المنظفات*

الاخوه الاعزاء يجب ان نجعل هذا الباب بمسابه بورصه لاسعار المنظفات نقوم بتحديثها باستمرار وخاصه الموزعين للمواد الخام للمنظفات اسعار السلفونيك الشفاف اقتربت من 600 جنيه وقد تختلف المسميات ولكن شكل المنتج وجودته هى التى تحكم عليه فكل ما كان السلفونيك شفاف وابيض كلما زادت الجوده وكلما كان اسمر وغامق قلت الجوده والمفروض تتعامل مع موزع عنده ضمير انا شخصيا من كفر الشيخ واتمنى ان اتعرف على موزعين باسعار مناسبه ياريت فى هذا المنتدى الجميل والمفيد نتكاتف كاسره ونتعرف على الافضل


----------



## ahmed abo forn (24 مارس 2013)

الاسعار الجديدة بعد الزيادة (اخر تحديث: السلفونيك الشفاف علية الجودة سعر الدمجانة62 كيلو 570 جنية)
رقم تليفون العالمية للكيمياويات ببرج العرب الجديدة 01227426831​


----------



## profhany (26 مارس 2013)

أنا من المنصورة وأريد الحصول على المواد الخام لانتاج الصبون السائل، ما أقرب وأفضل الأماكن؟ وما أسعارها وان كنت اريد كمية بسيطة في البداية للتجربة. فما أقل كمية يمكن شراؤها. ارجو النصيحة منكم كمبتديء. جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed abo forn (29 مارس 2013)

ممكن تتصل برقم التليفون و تسال عن السعر و النقل


----------



## hbahgat98216 (18 يوليو 2015)

goky_8 قال:


> الصودا سائله وانا من القاهره ولدي جميع انواع الخامات



ممكن تليفونك؟


----------



## saber_aswan2000 (14 نوفمبر 2016)

ارجو معرفة اخر أسعار الخامات
01115106173
اسعار الكميات


----------



## مصطفى حسين كيماك (15 يناير 2017)

سلام عليكم انا ا/ مصطفى حسين مدير مبيعات مصنع العامريه للكيماويات والمنظفات ببرج العرب الجديدة المنطقه الثانيه نحن نعمل فى تصنيع ماده سليكات الصوديوم الصلبه والسائله بافضل الخامات والاسعار اتمنى لو اقدر افيد اى حد فى الماده دة 
01144208882


----------

